# Gun Doc



## Mark K (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone know how to get in touch with him??? I've called his cell and left a message about everyday this week. Still waiting on a gun that was promised to be here by the opening day of turkey season.


----------



## gobblingghost (Apr 1, 2011)

i have been trying to get my choke and called, text and emailed with no response.


----------



## SGaither (Apr 1, 2011)

Curtis is probably working in his shop trying to get guns out to people or he's doing what many of us are doing, turkey hunting


----------



## smitty (Apr 2, 2011)

*Docc*

Bet he's out doing the turkey thang!!!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried his other # couple weeks ago and was out of service.


----------



## Covehnter (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice guy, great work, etc etc.... I'd still have a problem with this, regardless.


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep.  No matter when you sent yours to him, from what I can tell yours will sit there while he works on any gun that someone brings there and waits on.  Mine was promised in 2 weeks and took 10 and it looks like I was lucky to get it that quick.

If you are going to have him do work you need to go to his shop and wait on it.  

BTW the work he did for me is excellent!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent gunsmith...horrible customer service


----------



## Mark K (Apr 2, 2011)

He's had my son's gun since July (last year), I'ld go pick it up but I don't want to make the 4-5hr drive if he's not there. A courtesy call would really be nice.


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 2, 2011)

Good Luck.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 2, 2011)

Mark K said:


> He's had my son's gun since July (last year), I'ld go pick it up but I don't want to make the 4-5hr drive if he's not there. A courtesy call would really be nice.



When it's done, I will go pick it up and deliver to Brennan...that is a promise.


----------



## BamaBart (Apr 2, 2011)

I drove from Blount County , Alabama to his shop about 5 years ago with my M2. He worked on my gun all day while I waited. UPS dropped off guns from all over the U.S. while I was there and he stacked them up on a shelf with all the others. 
My Gun Doc M2 it a turkey killing machine!


----------



## beretta (Apr 2, 2011)

Nitro said:


> When it's done, I will go pick it up and deliver to Brennan...that is a promise.



Great guy!!!
 Andy's word is as good as gold.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 3, 2011)

I gave Brennan that LH 870 as a gift a few years ago........we are dying to get it in the woods to bust a Gobbler's face....

I am on vacation next week...guess I will be driving to Eastanolee...


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 11, 2011)

you get it yet


----------



## Nitro (Apr 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## JamesG (Apr 11, 2011)

are there no other gunsmiths in the state? he surley couldnt be the only one?


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

JamesG said:


> are there no other gunsmiths in the state? he surley couldnt be the only one?



Yes there are others but he is one of the best to have a shotgun worked on by!


----------



## stev (Apr 11, 2011)

yes their are smiths .he is the best on shotguns ,ive had him work on .he can work magic on a shotgun ,


----------



## gobblingghost (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my choke.......


----------



## short stop (Apr 11, 2011)

Curtis  is a great smith ...

  If you want your gun fixed  get him on the phone and  carry it to him and he will  spend all day  on it if he has to before you leave .  He has fixed many  guuns for me both  shotguns  and rifles  for years now  .
  I drive 1.5 hrs 1 way   ....its worth the drive  because I get my gun fixed  that day with no issues .


----------



## Turkey Trax (Apr 11, 2011)

short stop said:


> Curtis  is a great smith ...
> 
> If you want your gun fixed  get him on the phone and  carry it to him and he will  spend all day  on it if he has to before you leave .  He has fixed many  guuns for me both  shotguns  and rifles  for years now  .
> I drive 1.5 hrs 1 way   ....its worth the drive  because I get my gun fixed  that day with no issues .



Thats great that he is a great smith. I dont see how anyone can justify the number of problems that seem to come from so many people. Does, he advertise that its better to bring the gun straight to him? And if he tells folk he will have a gun ready by a certain time, why not either do it, or contact the person that's waiting. Just common courtesy and good business dealings. I've not used him so i dont have any personal experience. Just seems everyone either gets it done quick by bringing it to him, but if you send it to him, good luck.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, I'm not trying to bash or bad mouth him. I was just wondering if anyone knows him that could get in touch with him?? I thought that 8 months was plenty of time to get a gun back to me. The check was cashed the day after he recieved the gun, so I thought for sure I'ld have it in a couple of months, then I was hoping by Christmas, then the beginning of turkey season (I was told by him), now I'm hoping it's in the mail in time for my son's birthday tomorrow. Or at least Kansas in May!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 12, 2011)

hope you get it soon.


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Hey, I'm not trying to bash or bad mouth him. I was just wondering if anyone knows him that could get in touch with him?? I thought that 8 months was plenty of time to get a gun back to me. The check was cashed the day after he recieved the gun, so I thought for sure I'ld have it in a couple of months, then I was hoping by Christmas, then the beginning of turkey season (I was told by him), now I'm hoping it's in the mail in time for my son's birthday tomorrow. Or at least Kansas in May!!!



I promise you from experience that when you are told that it is "in the mail" that doesn't mean the same thing as you and I think it does.  I was told that on a monday and it was actually shipped on the next monday.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 12, 2011)

GD has had a friend of mines gun for over 2 yrs


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 12, 2011)

This is unacceptable but seems to be the standard these days.  He knows people will still bring him guns and he will still get his money so he sees no reason to change.


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had really good service from him.

Called him and told him what I wanted done.
Had a friend drop the gun off at his shop.
He called me and advised me on what needed to be done.
Adjusted the point of aim
Polished the forcing cone
Equipped it with the choke an Indian Creek choke
And my friend went by and picked it up for me 

Had it back in a month or less with very reasonably priced work.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 12, 2011)

I had great customer service from him. I set up a good time to meet with him. Drove to his shop and waited while he fixed 3 of my guns. He answered the phone (his cell) every time I called and did excellent work on all of my guns.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 12, 2011)

How about pm'ing me his cell number then? The one I call I get his voicemail and leave a message. Maybe he has another that he answers. I've heard he does excellent work - that's why I sent it to him in the first place.


----------



## stev (Apr 12, 2011)

i just got back from curtis place this afternoon .he is busy as all get out .


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 13, 2011)

I have had Curtis work on one of my shotguns and he did an excellent job! With that said, I also have a  guy in Mississippi that will turn a gun around in 2-3 weeks or less and one in Missouri that will do the same! Both do excellent gun work. Both of them work on a lot of professional shooters and professionUal Turkey hunters guns! If you need contact info. Let me know and I will PM it to you!


----------



## rocket (Apr 14, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I thought that 8 months was plenty of time to get a gun back to me. The check was cashed the day after he recieved the gun, so I thought for sure I'ld have it in a couple of months, then I was hoping by Christmas, then the beginning of turkey season (I was told by him), now I'm hoping it's in the mail in time for my son's birthday tomorrow. Or at least Kansas in May!!!


This is the 3rd year Curtis has had my gun.  He does not answer my calls.  We last spoke over 2 years ago when he told me it would be ready for that season.  The last email that was returned from him was last year when he said I would have it for last years season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 14, 2011)

rocket said:


> This is the 3rd year Curtis has had my gun.  He does not answer my calls.  We last spoke over 2 years ago when he told me it would be ready for that season.  The last email that was returned from him was last year when he said I would have it for last years season.



there is no amount of work he could do to a turkey gun to warrant that timetable.  what a joke.

what would be even more frustrating, is to hear of these people who drive up there and get the work done as they wait, bumping the people who have spent months, even years, waiting for their guns to be returned.


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 14, 2011)

rocket said:


> This is the 3rd year Curtis has had my gun.  He does not answer my calls.  We last spoke over 2 years ago when he told me it would be ready for that season.  The last email that was returned from him was last year when he said I would have it for last years season.



No one is THAT GOOD.  It amazes me how many folks on here recommend his services.  

What really p'd me off was when he told me on the phone that he had been sick for the last 3 days so he hadn't been able to work on my barrel and then I got on here and saw a post from someone who had BEEN THERE the day before and had his gun worked on while he waited!  Don't like being lied to.   He obviously forgot that he had told me the "3 day illness" story the week before also.

I am glad I got mine back before turkey season...after reading this thread I can assure you that he will NEVER see another gun of mine (and to be honest with you, I don't think that matters to him)


----------



## rocket (Apr 15, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> what would be even more frustrating, is to hear of these people who drive up there and get the work done as they wait, bumping the people who have spent months, even years, waiting for their guns to be returned.


You have no idea how frustrating it is.  I have come to the realization Curtis does not care and other than making the 10 hr drive (one way) to go get my gun, and cost myself another few hundred dollars in fuel and lodging then I am stuck waiting on him to complete the work whenever he wants to complete it.
And yes, he has been paid in full for his services.


----------



## wmahunter (Apr 15, 2011)

rocket said:


> And yes, he has been paid in full for his services.



That may explain why I got mine back in only 10 weeks...I didn't mail him my check until he told me my barrel was ready.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Apr 15, 2011)

rocket said:


> You have no idea how frustrating it is.  I have come to the realization Curtis does not care and other than making the 10 hr drive (one way) to go get my gun, and cost myself another few hundred dollars in fuel and lodging then I am stuck waiting on him to complete the work whenever he wants to complete it.
> And yes, he has been paid in full for his services.



If the man had my gun for a month more than was promised he would see me in person very soon.  He is only doing what people let him get away with.

There's an old saying "Tell me how I'll be measured and I'll tell you how I'll perform."


----------



## ridgestalker (Apr 15, 2011)

rocket said:


> This is the 3rd year Curtis has had my gun.  He does not answer my calls.  We last spoke over 2 years ago when he told me it would be ready for that season.  The last email that was returned from him was last year when he said I would have it for last years season.



Dude i would be driving up there to pay him a visit.
Having to wait 3 years or more to get your gun back is crap.


----------



## rocket (Apr 23, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> That may explain why I got mine back in only 10 weeks...I didn't mail him my check until he told me my barrel was ready.



Most taxidermists I know turn around the work that has been paid for first.  Those who only pay portions, or nothing until the work is completed usually have to wait longer.  
I thought the same principle would apply here...I was wrong.


----------



## rocket (Apr 23, 2011)

ridgestalker said:


> Dude i would be driving up there to pay him a visit.
> Having to wait 3 years or more to get your gun back is crap.



I had a chance to go last year, and informed him I was coming up to retrieve the gun and money he had been paid.  He returned my email and said he was almost through with the gun, and I would have it to hunt last years season.  I took him at his word...shame on me.  I should have known better.  That was our last correspondence.
The gun alone is a single shot 12ga, worth about $150.  I have no use for the gun with out his services complete on it.  So if I just go get it then I am stuck with a gun I will never use.  The intent was to have him build a single shot dedicated turkey gun (Savage 220A) you have probably seen posts of his and others on this forum.
I had an acquaintance from another forum who lives in Curtis' area drive by last month and check on what work has been completed.  At that time the vented rib barrel had been taped in place.  I'm no gunsmith, but that doesn't seem like a whole lot of production in 3 years time.
I have hesitated posting about this for quite some time for fear of the work taking longer, or getting my gun back defective (bent barrel, etc...) but at this point I don't care anymore.  I have come to the realization he will not complete the work on my gun, and I will have to pay him a visit and get my money back.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 23, 2011)

I have dealt with his type before.  One excuse after another and what you are told one day is just another lie.  The guy I dealt with didn't even have a phone to contact him.  His excuse on that was he was in the process of moving and would get me a number after the move to contact him.  I had to contact him by mail.  What a joke.  My suggestion to you is to call the local police station in the area he is from and file a complaint so it is on record.  Then call the Better Business Bureau in that area as well.  They will put the heat on him.  Another thing and anyone here could probably help you from his area.  Have some folks here close to him go over to his house and tell him you are wanting the gun back and the work completed pronto and who you are.  Do this via pm and not on a public forum though.  It may just be the ticket.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 23, 2011)

And shame on anyone on here who tries and recommends this guy to anyone after hearing all of this mess.  And I believe it to be very much true.  This isn't even close to the first time I have heard this about this guy.


----------



## 16gauge (Apr 23, 2011)

I had the same experiences and the same old tired excuses from him with a single shot 20 gauge that was to be a dedicated turkey gun.  I read all the rave reviews of his work and called him about doing work for me.  He assured me I would have the gun back before turkey season.  A year went by and I got the excuses about being sick, etc.  Finally, a heavy weight on another forum intervened for me and after banishing him from the forum, I finally got my gun back.  It looks like some people just have no respect for others.  Maybe a short trip to the courthouse would prove educational.


----------



## Mark K (Apr 25, 2011)

I received a text from Mr. Curtis a couple of days ago that said his wife has been in and out of the hospital with congestive heart failure. He also told me he was finishing up my gun and I should get it back before our OOS trip.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 25, 2011)

Good Luck with that!!! He still isn't answering my calls.


----------



## straightshooter (Apr 25, 2011)

Call Rob Roberts at www.GobblerGuns.com.  The work is spectacular and you'll have your gun back quickly.


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 25, 2011)

straightshooter said:


> Call Rob Roberts at www.GobblerGuns.com.  The work is spectacular and you'll have your gun back quickly.



Marty, I was going to say the same thing...call Rob Roberts at Gobbler Guns or call Ed at Ed's Guns in MS 662-534-0551...I woud highly recommend either one of these guys. They will do the work and get it back to you in 2-3 weeks or faster!


----------



## rocket (May 4, 2011)

Mark K said:


> I received a text from Mr. Curtis a couple of days ago that said his wife has been in and out of the hospital with congestive heart failure. He also told me he was finishing up my gun and I should get it back before our OOS trip.



Update??


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 4, 2011)

Mark K said:


> He also told me he was finishing



Did he say finishing or fishing?


----------



## Mark K (May 4, 2011)

Still waiting!!! Can't get him to answer text or phone now.


----------



## Brad C. (May 4, 2011)

Mark,

Chalk this up as a lesson learned.  Just pass the word so your friends and others don't have to go through this same type of crap from this guy.


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 4, 2011)

Just how many guns does this guy have of members on here that they can't get back?????  There has to be someone close to him that can go find out what's going on.


----------



## Brad C. (May 4, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> Just how many guns does this guy have of members on here that they can't get back?????  There has to be someone close to him that can go find out what's going on.



That's what I said.  

If he was close to me, he would for sure be hearing it.  I don't take lightly to guys taking advantage of my buddies.


----------



## gobblingghost (May 4, 2011)

He doesn't have my gun but he was suppose to order a choke and I still have not recieved it.


----------



## Turkey Trax (May 4, 2011)

What a joke of a business.


----------



## Timber1 (May 5, 2011)

stev said:


> yes their are smiths .he is the best on shotguns ,ive had him work on .he can work magic on a shotgun ,



Sounds like he has the disappearing act down pat.


----------



## rocket (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pm's guys.  Mark, I truly hope your situation doesn't drag out like mine has.


----------



## birddog52 (May 6, 2011)

Last i heard he fell in love with a walleye and is living happy ever after in tugaloo lake


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 6, 2011)

birddog52 said:


> Last i heard he fell in love with a walleye and is living happy ever after in tugaloo lake


----------



## rocket (May 6, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


>



Glad you two can find something funny in this post.  I for one don't give a rats hind end what he fell in love with, but know for sure he doesn't have a problem defrauding honest people out of their money for services he has promised.  I am sorry if his wife has health problems, but one has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## wmahunter (May 6, 2011)

I'm sorry if his wife is sick too but given that he clearly has a problem with the truth I wouldn't count on that story as gospel.

Looks to me like the handwriting is on the wall and if you guys want your shotguns back you need to be planning a trip to his shop to get them and your money while that is still an option.  I sure wouldn't keep waiting and hoping things will change...why should he do them for you?...he already has your money and he knows there is no chance that you will ever be a repeat customer anyway.


----------



## Dub (May 6, 2011)

I'm really shocked when I read through this thread.

I had great cofidence in this guy.  I wanted to send him a "sleeper" gun for my son and I to have fun with at the turkey shoots around here.

Dangitman....sorry guys, I'd have fallen right in with you as I thought he was solid.  Good luck folks...hope you can at least recover your guns somehow.


----------



## creekrocket (May 8, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Did he say finishing or fishing?


----------



## Mark K (May 13, 2011)

Alright here's the latest, I received a text from Mr. Curtis today saying my gun had been shipped and provided the UPS shipping number. Hope it's legit - we leave for Kansas next Friday!!


----------



## Nitro (May 13, 2011)

Good news Mark. Hope it arrives in time. Good Luck in Kansas!!


----------



## Mark K (May 13, 2011)

Could always use another driver - you free?? Or better yet - you fly out and Bren and I will pick you up. That way you could hunt a day or two with us!!


----------



## Nitro (May 13, 2011)

Friday will find me at Hawk's Cay in Marathon for a few days of Tarpon fishing . Call sooner next year. 

I will be in touch.... Good luck!!


----------



## rocket (May 14, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Alright here's the latest, I received a text from Mr. Curtis today saying my gun had been shipped and provided the UPS shipping number. Hope it's legit - we leave for Kansas next Friday!!



That's good news Mark.  I just sent him a text...have my doubts that he will answer though.
Let us know how your gun turns out.


----------



## wmahunter (May 20, 2011)

Mark K said:


> Alright here's the latest, I received a text from Mr. Curtis today saying my gun had been shipped and provided the UPS shipping number. Hope it's legit - we leave for Kansas next Friday!!



Did it get there?  
Sure was nice of him to leave you so much time to get it patterned and ready for the trip.


----------



## rocket (May 20, 2011)

wmahunter said:


> Did it get there?
> Sure was nice of him to leave you so much time to get it patterned and ready for the trip.



Don't know about Mark, but my text to Curtis was not returned....shocker.


----------



## gobblingghost (May 22, 2011)

rocket said:


> Don't know about Mark, but my text to Curtis was not returned....shocker.



Don't fell alone none of my text, phone calls, or emails have been returned either


----------



## rocket (May 30, 2011)

Hey Mark K, did you get your gun??


----------



## Mark K (May 31, 2011)

Yes we finally got the gun. Wasn't quite what we discussed but it's workable. He forgot or left off the new recoil pad and the sites are  only the front site. I was thinking more of like rifle sites - it's sorta difficult to know where to hold when looking down the barrel. Do you just get it where you can see the fiber optic pin or do you look where the base is included?? Either both my son and I can't see straight or the gun shoots a little low and left. I'm sure it's something to do without a front bead or site window. I'm not sure of what kind of choke it is or if he makes his own but it throws a very mean pattern. There are no markings on the choke! We're just happy to have it back.


----------



## GADAWGS (May 31, 2011)

He generally uses Rhino tubes Mark


----------



## Nitro (May 31, 2011)

Glad to hear you got the gun back Mark. Sorry for all the issues..guess we learned a tough lesson together..


----------



## Mark K (May 31, 2011)

Are Rhino's marked??

Not your fault Mr. G. But he won't be getting of my business anymore!!

Now getting the gun dipped is the next order of business!!


----------



## Nitro (May 31, 2011)

Rhinos are marked. 

The choke that was in the gun at the shop was a Star Dot if I remember...


----------



## rocket (May 31, 2011)

Glad you got yours back Mark.  If he left stuff off of yours, there's no telling what all he will forget to put on mine (if he ever decides to work on it).  Glad I have everything documented in email in case he needs reminding.
I'm starting to think it's time to call and have a chat with the Stephens County Sheriff...this is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Mark K (May 31, 2011)

He sent a note saying it took so long because of his wifes illness, BUT what he doesn't realize is all the post I've been reading of all the work he's done on other peoples guns since last July!! I wouldn't have minded the wait had he kept his word and got it back to me before turkey season, then after that before my son's birthday.


----------



## fountain (May 31, 2011)

Anyone going to his place any time soon or in the near future?  I got a gun up there that I want back..fixed or not.


----------



## Payton Everett (May 31, 2011)

What i dont understand is how you guys had guns there for so long and i sent him mine and got it back fixed in a few weeks? Before season just like he said he would


----------



## rocket (May 31, 2011)

Payton Everett said:


> What i dont understand is how you guys had guns there for so long and i sent him mine and got it back fixed in a few weeks? Before season just like he said he would



How far is Paulding County from Stephens County??  I'm guessing the further away you are, the further you get pushed back because there is less of a chance of visiting him.


----------



## Payton Everett (May 31, 2011)

3 hours or so


----------



## Brad C. (Jun 4, 2011)

I think this guy ought to just close up shop.  He is terrible and doesn't follow through on what he says.  And that's putting it mildy.  I wouldn't send him a rock let alone one of my guns for him to take 2yrs to finish.


----------



## mattech (Aug 3, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## gobblingghost (Aug 3, 2011)

My update. Talked to him a month or two ago he was to mail a check for balance. I'm turning blue hold my breathe waiting on the check.. I should have played one of the smurfs in the new movie I might have got my check by now.


----------



## NUTT (Aug 15, 2011)

*Update on mine.*

I sent him 3 guns on the last Monday of June. The two slug guns had trigger jobs done and my Super X1 had a link broken. My three guns were fixed and picked up by my brother on Wednesday of the same week. Guess I am just lucky. That's six guns he has fixed(trigger jobs) for me in the last three years. All perfect working condition. Sorry to hear of ya'll's trouble.


----------



## bubdog (Aug 27, 2011)

I wanted to send a 870 to him and have some work done but he wouldnt return phone calls or emails.  Did a little research and sent my gun to Gobblerguns aka Rob Roberts custom gun works.   I was very happy with the work he did and he is very thorough when talking to you on the phone.


----------



## rocket (Sep 4, 2011)

He finally answered one of my calls a couple of months ago and said to send him the transfer paper from my licensed dealer because he was almost done with the gun.  I traded a text or two with him, and the papers were sent.
I have followed up with calls/texts to see if he received the paperwork, and haven't heard a peep since.  I have my doubts my gun is anywhere near complete.
Glad to hear another person has had work completed and returned since I sent him my gun and money over 3 years ago


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## gobblingghost (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not blue anymore now I'm purple still no return check for a choke that was never ordered


----------



## rocket (Nov 24, 2011)

Nothing new to report.  Got a random text from him a month ago stating my gun was near complete and "WILL BE SHIPPED WITHIIN A WEEK" (his words in caps!).  No gun or response from him since then.
He's a straight up liar.  It would not surprise me a bit to find my gun, all rusty, leaning in a corner of his shop.  Work has slowed a bit, so I'll be taking a drive up to get my gun & money in the next few weeks.  Then again, I might just give the sheriff a call first and see what he can do.
I have bought many things off this forum...turkey calls, hunting gear, guns, etc, and always paid for said item in advance.   I've met some fine people here, and not once have I been burned until doing business with Gun Docc
This February/March will be four years that the has had my gun.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope you get your gun back! I didn't realize what bad service this guy provided until I started this thread!! And to top it off it wasn't meant to put down his business, I just wanted a way to contact him and get my gun back!!


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 18, 2011)

Im sure glad i read this. I have a gun with patterning trouble and was gonna send him. NOT ANY MORE. I could not be as patient as some of you. Thanks for this post. Hope you all get ur guns back.


----------



## rocket (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas Gunn Docc...four years is right around the corner


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2012)

This is just sad!


----------



## rocket (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a call from Curtis last week saying he had shipped my gun, and I picked it up Saturday from my ffl.  I haven't had the chance yet to shoot it, but like what I see so far.  
Thanks to all who offered advice thru pm's and to those who offered to check on it for me since I was so far away.
I will post a report after I get the chance to pattern it, but I'm excited and gobbler season can't get here soon enough!


----------



## erniesp (Jan 11, 2012)

Never had a problem with Curtis. I need to take him another gun soon.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 11, 2012)

rocket said:


> I got a call from Curtis last week saying he had shipped my gun, and I picked it up Saturday from my ffl.  I haven't had the chance yet to shoot it, but like what I see so far.
> Thanks to all who offered advice thru pm's and to those who offered to check on it for me since I was so far away.
> I will post a report after I get the chance to pattern it, but I'm excited and gobbler season can't get here soon enough!




See it was worth the wait wasn't it.....


----------

